# Помогите, пожалуйста, новичку

## Gval

Приветствую!

Решил попробовать gentoo для изучения linux в качестве настольной системы. Сразу же столкнулся с проблемой - скачав minimal iso и сделав usb с помощью rufus, не смог загрузиться с неё. В биосе она видна при включённом legacy, security boot выключил, но грузиться не хочет. Понимаю, что можно загрузиться с systemresccd, к примеру и ставить из-под него, но какой самый простой способ использовать штатный minimal cd? Закинул туда efi/boot от другого дистрибутива, но что делать дальше - не понял, грузится граб, но как поправить его конфиг, что бы загрузился livecd gentoo не пойму. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *Gval wrote:*   

> .. не смог загрузиться с неё ..

 

Причин может быть полно, мне лично сложно ответить.

 *Gval wrote:*   

> .. какой самый простой способ ..

 

Самый простой способ при наличии уже установленного другого линукса (а я так понимю, что установлен Руфус) - это инсталлировать Генту из этого линукса: можно спокойно и не торопясь тупо копипастить команды установки в терминал из хендбука, открытого в браузере.

----------

## Gval

Не стал тратить время, загрузился с securecd и поставил gentoo, но вопросов возникло ещё больше, если кого-то не затруднит ответить - буду весьма благодарен.

1. Выбрал профиль с KDE на openrc, мёрджнул kdebase, всё вроде хорошо, запускаю его через xdm. Помогите, пожалуйста, понять, что такое xdm? Я понимаю что это display manager, но как он работает в двух словах и как связан с Xorg? Просто при попытке startx он выдаёт ошибки что те или иные команды не найдены(могу выложить если нужно), но при /etc/init.d/xdm start запускается KDE и всё вроде бы в порядке. Так и должно быть или я что-то неправильно сделал? Если верно, то просто rc-update add xdm default и дальше работать?

2. KDE собрался 4.x.x версии, как правильно обновиться до 5той?

3. Есть проблема с synaptics touch, он определился как мышь и не работает нажатие на сам тач, это нормально или можно его установить "правильнее"?

4. Не проигрывается видео в конкуере, к примеру, с ютуб. При установке google chrome всё ок, но хочется что бы была не нативная поддержка флеша в браузере, а полная, как это реализовать?

5. Не могу запустить звук, в alsamixer видно, что по дефолту он пытается править hdmi карту, в KDE в настройках пытался сделать тест выбрав встроенную(intel 8 series), звук не играет. Карта видна, драйверы подгружены, модуль без ошибок грузится, в настройках альса, если выбрать её, то даёт крутить ползунки(я так понимаю что эти факторы говорят о том, что ядро может корректно работать со звуком с этой картой) или я не правильно понял?

Спасибо заранее за ответы, понимаю что в интернете есть ответы на все интересующие меня вопросы, но пока читание форумов создало в голове только кашу, пока не получается отсеивать шелуху от информации. Ещё раз спасибо!

----------

## TigerJr

 *Gval wrote:*   

> Помогите, пожалуйста, понять, что такое xdm? Я понимаю что это display manager, но как он работает в двух словах и как связан с Xorg? Просто при попытке startx он выдаёт ошибки что те или иные команды не найдены(могу выложить если нужно), но при /etc/init.d/xdm start запускается KDE и всё вроде бы в порядке. Так и должно быть или я что-то неправильно сделал? Если верно, то просто rc-update add xdm default и дальше работать?
> 
> 

 

xdm стартует xorg-x11 через startx и кучу параметров, используя сначала окно для выбора дисплейменеджера и окно логина\пароля через pam для управления сессиями пользователей. 

Есть и другие (уже старый)gdm, kdm, slim, (уже новый)mdm и др.

 *Gval wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. KDE собрался 4.x.x версии, как правильно обновиться до 5той?
> 
> 

 

Лучше ставить пятую сразу, а не обовляться, это я из личного опыта. 

 *Gval wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Есть проблема с synaptics touch, он определился как мышь и не работает нажатие на сам тач, это нормально или можно его установить "правильнее"?
> 
> 

 

Тачпад и мыщь это разные устройства, тачпад  не может определиться как мышь. Т.к. для тачпада synaptics и для мыши идут разные драйвера, скорее всего они подключены через разные шины. Драйвера смотри в ядре.

 *Gval wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Не проигрывается видео в конкуере, к примеру, с ютуб. При установке google chrome всё ок, но хочется что бы была не нативная поддержка флеша в браузере, а полная, как это реализовать?
> 
> 

 

Написать свою. В конкуере есть проблема со флешем, попробуй другой браузер.

 *Gval wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Не могу запустить звук, в alsamixer видно, что по дефолту он пытается править hdmi карту, в KDE в настройках пытался сделать тест выбрав встроенную(intel 8 series), звук не играет. Карта видна, драйверы подгружены, модуль без ошибок грузится, в настройках альса, если выбрать её, то даёт крутить ползунки(я так понимаю что эти факторы говорят о том, что ядро может корректно работать со звуком с этой картой) или я не правильно понял?
> 
> Спасибо заранее за ответы, понимаю что в интернете есть ответы на все интересующие меня вопросы, но пока читание форумов создало в голове только кашу, пока не получается отсеивать шелуху от информации. Ещё раз спасибо!

 

Ползунки это для детей. Если драйвера в ядре нету то звука нету. Проверяй скорее всего что-то не стоит. Либо в драйверах альсы либо драйвер на звуковуху не стоит, может что с кодеками намудрил. 

Хотя я сталкивался с нфорсовскими драйверами, чтобы работала звуковуха на нфорсе нужно ставить IntelHD Audio (Realtek HD-audio codec)если конечно у тебя они. А для hdmi nvidia нужно ставить что-то другое.

----------

